# Wang vs Stick-it



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i have both and while they are both excellent anchors i gotta give it to the stick it simply because it comes with a rope and ss clip where as the wang didnt. i dropped the wang over board in 3'-4' of dark murky ( it was 40 degrees out so i wasnt going to swim for it) water and waited till the tide got low enough to see it, i think if i would have had a short tie off rope attached there would have been enough rope on deck after it fell in i could have quickly recoverd it. needless to say i have a cord tied to it now


----------



## rexracer (Mar 3, 2009)

One vote for Wang, haven't used the other one.

I'm using it as a push pole and stake out pole for my kayak, when my skiff is born, i'll be mounting the bracket on the transom

i haven't broken it yet, it's gotten me to fish i broke 2 carbon fibre paddles getting to so the principal of spending money on a stick is easy to justify.

I haven't needed a proper anchor since I started using the Wang. One circumstance in particular it's been perfect for is staking out on the banks of the intercoastal when it's time to dodge deep draft barges and sport fisher's. It's nice to be able to just stake out the yak in 2 feet of water and watch it go from grounded to riding out 3 or 4 foot peaks sliding up and down the stick.

When I dropped mine, the water was in the 60's and I was able to hit the gps and wade around 'til I kicked it up. 

came with some stickers and a very swaggy 100% cotton long sleeve T.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

pushpoling a kayak??


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Wang!!!!!

I love my wang it, slides into tight places and hard bottoms.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

wang didnt provide me with one to try and review. stick it did. stick it wins.

thanks for asking tho.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> wang didnt provide me with one to try and review. stick it did. stick it wins.
> 
> thanks for asking tho.


Your a pole who*e, I thought you where in love with captains dick stake out pole system?

Wang>curtis


----------



## rexracer (Mar 3, 2009)

> pushpoling a kayak??



my wang is stiff enough to use as a third leg when i'm standup fishing 
plus there is a depth that is too shallow to get a bite with the paddles but can still float the kayak and the push pole works great. 
fortunately that depth is about 1/2" too shallow for a flats cat so i get most of my fish to myself


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

> pushpoling a kayak??


I've broken a carbon fiber paddle using it as a push pole. It's the best way to fish the super shallow Texas flats. I catch a ton of fish standing up in my yak.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I like my 7' stick-it anchor and works really great for flats fishing or flowing freshwater river. I either stick it and tied to my poling platform or the bow.

Beat the price too!!! I paid mine for $75 bucks compared to wang bracket and stick for over 200 bucks!

Stick it wins!


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Hmm...

Kinda mixed bag.

People seem to like the Wang, but I am a bit nervous about using the permanent mount on my boat.

Anyone doing this with sucess?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I have NO experience with these but I'll look at it for what it is.

1) One is ~$215 (Wang) and one is ~$85 (Stick-it). = $130 difference in price.

2) They are both 8ft solid fiberglass poles which serve the same purpose and probably function just as well as each other. 

3) The Wang has a transom mounted bracket that will look cool. The Stick-it requires no mounting and doesn't change the look of the boat.

4) With the Wang, when you anchor you stop where you're at and the boat swivels with the current. With the Stick-it, you drift with the current the rope's length from where you anchored and the boat will flow with the current within a radius = to the rope length.

Both do the same thing equally as efficiently, I would guess, as each other. Both are probably similar in quality. To me, from there it all depends on what you're looking for.

And BTW...did anyone catch this quote and how it could be taken differently?

catdaddy1118:
"my wang is stiff enough to use as a third leg when i'm standup fishing"


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

You can purchase just the wang anchor for 80 bucks, It's 215 with the mounting bracket and hardware.

Yeah, I caught it, but there are soooo many ways this thread could go down hill really fast.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Yeah, I caught it, but there are soooo many ways this thread could go down hill really fast.


Any thread that deals with the Wang ends up heading in the wrong direction. haha.

But anyways...one option you could go with is to purchase the Wang pin only and then see how you like using it with just the rope style mount. If you feel like you would like bracket better then you can buy that.


----------



## rexracer (Mar 3, 2009)

ooh but it's ok for ORLgheenoer to stick his in tight hard bottoms....lmao


it's pretty safe to conclude that both products will get the job done for similar money so your probably going to be happy either way unless 7' is not long enough for the majority of your water

perhaps a better question is how when and where does one go about using a stake out pole and how does the boat act ect...

consider how and when your going to get the stick in the mud, for me, if i can't get staked out silently, i don't need to get staked out , so the idea of having the stick in the mount ready to just slide into the bottom from the platform sounds better than having to scramble down, pick up the stick, stick it in the bottom and then securing the teather to the boat somewhere,,then casting to the fish..


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've tried pole style anchoring devices inshore,
I kept going back to a small mushroom anchor.
Works at any depth I fish, easy to store. Cheap.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I've tried pole style anchoring devices inshore,
> I kept going back to a small mushroom anchor.
> Works at any depth I fish, easy to store. Cheap.


That's what I use, too. Hasn't hurt me yet...although it hasn't been very long... :-/


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

i use a small mushroom anchor too, and it works fine, but i haven't gone so far as to try to rig it so that i could drop it quickly and easily from the platform. that's why the wang looked interesting, it seems like it could be rigged to be a cheap, silent manual version of a powerpole. the downside of the wang compared to the mushroom anchor for me is the size & shape.

it might also be easy to copy a powerpole using a mushroom anchor, maybe even using the wang bracket to suspend the anchor just above the water, and have the line held in a jam cleat attached to the platform for quick release or retrieval. like i said i haven't tried this but i might try it before getting at a wang or stick-it.


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

you might want to take a look at the anchor rig on a drift boat


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

I just bought a 7' stick it.  I found it at a shop locally it was 83 bucks.  

I was thinking of making a "Wang" style mount to attach to the back of the boat so I could just push the pole through.









I was thinking of putting a tube on one of the wings off of the side of my poling platform.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I just bought a 7' stick it.  I found it at a shop locally it was 83 bucks.
> 
> I was thinking of making a "Wang" style mount to attach to the back of the boat so I could just push the pole through.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> I've tried pole style anchoring devices inshore,
> I kept going back to a small mushroom anchor.
> Works at any depth I fish, easy to store. Cheap.


Mushroom anchor for me too. Although the powerpole on my last Gheenoe was very nice.

Mike


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I just bought a 7' stick it.  I found it at a shop locally it was 83 bucks.
> 
> I was thinking of making a "Wang" style mount to attach to the back of the boat so I could just push the pole through.
> 
> ...


I dunno how solid the wings are but, if you could drill through them, find yourself an aluminum or PVC tube (make it look pretty of course) that lets the Stick-it or Wang slide through easily but also be very very slightly snug. Then just bolt it on.

I may do this now...would be much easier than shimmy-ing the mushroom out of the deck while trying to be swift and quiet.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I saw the Stay-Put Anchor and it looks pretty good. It's basically a Wang Anchor, but cheaper, and it has a nice aluminum mounting bracket for the transom. I believe it's around $126. I think it's definitely well worth it.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

> > I just bought a 7' stick it.  I found it at a shop locally it was 83 bucks.
> >
> > I was thinking of making a "Wang" style mount to attach to the back of the boat so I could just push the pole through.
> >
> > ...


I got it at Black Creek Outfitters. It's a kayak shop over by Costco. (I checked out the new West Marine while I was over there)
I was probably a few bucks more expensive but it was close and I was on that side of town. 

I'll think about giving those guys a call.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.stayputfishing.com/comersus/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=1


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> http://www.stayputfishing.com/comersus/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=1


So I was off about $40 bucks. Still a deal in my book. lol ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

the stay put bracket is the nicest i have seen , the wang bracket is nice quality but the stay put would win the beauty contest if there were one. strike zone carries the stick it and if you wait till they send out their monthly coupons you can get a small price break, either way , its money well spent


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a crab trap float on my "Stick-It" It is glued just below the T handle. I also have a smaller float (2.5" X 3.5" Sponge-ex) on the line. It holds fine in a fairly brisk chop and is cleaner and quiter than the mushroom anchor. I only take it when fishing with the electric around the grass and bars. I will stop when I catch a good fish and try for more. I once staked out with a push pole and shorter stakeout pole. Now I use the Stick It and leave it standing if a fish has to be followed. I won't use the brackets because of noise. Better brackets are tight fitting and that may not be a problem.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

